# بدائل الهالون



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بدائل الهالون المقبولة من EPA وكالة حماية البيئة الامريكية
وقد روعي عدم تاثيره على الانسان والبيئة
والبعض يستخدم للمناطق غير المأهولة

http://www.h3rcleanagents.com/downloads/Halon-Substitutes-Under-SNAP-as-of-August-21-2003.pdf


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بروتوكول مونتريال الاشهر
للمواد خارقة الاوزون

http://www.h3rcleanagents.com/downloads/Montreal-Protocol-2000.pdf


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.h3rcleanagents.com/downloads/Code-of-Practice-for-Halon-Reclaiming.pdf


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اعادة تدوير الهالون
http://www.h3rcleanagents.com/downloads/EPA-Final-Rule-on-Halon-Recycling-March-1998.pdf


----------



## aati badri (29 نوفمبر 2012)

What is Halon? How does Halon Work? Is Halon legal? Is Halon Safe?


----------



## mohamed mech (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعل لك نصيب من الحفاظ على الارض


----------



## aati badri (1 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جعل لك نصيب من الحفاظ على الارض



وبوركت يا اخا العرب


----------



## md beida (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ على الموضوع القيم
والله يخليك لنا​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot] أخي المهندس عبد العاطي
هذه مداخلة حول الموضوع أرجو أن تنال منك الرضى 
وللزملاء الفائدة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أجهزة الإطفاء التي تستخدم الهالونات تحرق الأوزون ![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتميز الهالونات، والتي تعرف بالهيدروكربونات الهالوجينية ([/FONT]** Halogenated Hydrocarbons**[FONT=&quot])، بأنها مواد ثابتة عديمة اللون والرائحة وغير موصلة للتيار الكهربائي وذات سمية ضئيلة، كما أنها لا تترك أي رواسب عند استخدامها على الأسطح المعاملة، ونظرا لخصائصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية سالفة الذكر، فإنها تعتبر ضمن المواد المحبذ استخدامها في مجال مكافحة الحرائق، حيث تتدخل الهالونات لإيقاف المفعول الكيميائي المتسلسل لعملية الاحتراق، وبذلك يتم إخماد النيران دون أن يلزم إزاحة الأوكسجين من منطقة الحريق كما تفعل بعض المواد الأخرى. 
منذ مستهل القرن الماضي، تم التوسع في استخدام هذه المواد عالمياً في أجهزة إطفاء الحرائق التي توجد في المكاتب والمصانع والسيارات والمنازل وغيرها من الأماكن المعرضة لمخاطر نشوب الحرائق فيها، ومنها على سبيل المثال استخدامها كعامل إطفاء الحرائق في طائرات النقل التجاري، والمعاونة في مكافحة الحرائق بالمرافق المختلفة بالجامعات، وبخاصة المختبرات الكيميائية. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]** كان يُستعمَل الهالون 1211 ( برومو كلورو ثنائي فلورو ميثان[/FONT]** Bromo Chloro Difluoro Methane) **[FONT=&quot] في صورته السائلة بصفة خاصة في المطافئ المحمولة والنقالة، بينما يستعمل الهالون 1301 (برومو ثلاثي فلورو ميثان[/FONT]** Bromo Trifluoro Methane) **[FONT=&quot]في صورته الغازية في الأجهزة الأوتوماتيكية للإطفاء،ولكن الأبحاث أثبتت مدى ما تسببه تلك المواد من مخاطر جمة على طبقة الأوزون، حيث تدمر تركيب تلك الطبقة الحيوية والهامة من الغلاف الجوي، وسنلقي بعض الضوء على ماهية ومنافع طبقة الأوزون، والأضرار المترتبة على تآكل مثل هذه الطبقة[/FONT]**.**
**[FONT=&quot]يتكون غاز الأوزون[/FONT]** (O3) **[FONT=&quot]في طبقه تعرف باسمه بمنطقة الإستراتوسفير التي ترتفع عن سطح الأرض مسافة تتراوح بين 20 إلى 35 كيلو متر، وذلك نتيجة التفاعل الطبيعي بين جزيئات الأكسجين وذراته، وفي نفس الوقت تتفكك جزيئات الأوزون إلى جزيئات وذرات الأكسجين بامتصاص الأشعة فوق البنفسجية[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. تعمل طبقة الأوزون على حماية سطح الأرض من الأشعة الضارة الصادرة من الشمس، ومن أهمها الأشعة فوق البنفسجية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- ب، كما تعمل تلك الطبقة على حفظ وضبط درجة الحرارة للغلاف الجوي من خلال عملية الاتزان الحراري للكرة الأرضية. وهذه التفاعلات (أي تكوين الأوزون وتفتيته) تفاعلات طبيعية ومستمرة ومتوازنة تحكمها العوامل الجوية والتركيب الكيماوي لطبقات الجو العليا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ولكن وجد أن بعض المركبات الكيميائية المنبعثة من أنشطة الإنسان مثل أكاسيد النيتروجين ومركبات الكلوروفلوروكربون والهالونات تساعد على الإسراع من عملية تفتيت جزيئات غاز الأوزون، وبالتالي تخل بالتوازن الطبيعي الموجود، مما يؤدي إلى حدوث تآكل لطبقة الأوزون[/FONT]**. 
**[FONT=&quot]وقد ثبت من خلال القياسات الجوية أن طبقة الأوزون في حالة تقلص وانكماش، كما تأكد وجود " ثقباً " يتطابق مع منطقة القطب الجنوبي، وأصبح يشكل تهديداً خطيراً على السكان وعلى الغطاء النباتي في كل من أستراليا ونيوزيلندا. وأفاد تقرير لمنظمة الأرصاد العالمية في عام 1992م أن بعض المناطق فوق القطب الجنوبي خالية من الأوزون كليا، وخلص التقرير إلى نتيجة مفادها أن ثقب الأوزون فوق هذه المنطقة، قد اتسع إلى رقم قياسي يصل إلى حوالي 9 ملايين ميل مربع (ما يعادل ثلاثة أمثال مساحة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية) أي بزيادة قدرها 25% ما كان متوقعا. أما بالنسبة لمنطقة القطب الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية والتي تقع ضمنها دول مكتظة بالسكان في كل من أميركا الشمالية وأوروبا واسيا فإنها تعاني هي الأخرى من التأثير ذاته ولكن بشكل اقل وطأة مما هو عليه في القطب الجنوبي (5% إلى 10% في الفترة من [/FONT]**1969- 1979)**[FONT=&quot]، فقد وجد أن طبقة الأوزون في المنطقة الشمالية قد تلاشت خلال الفترة نفسها بنسبة 1.7% إلى 3% وتنامى هذا التناقص فيما بعد إلى معدل أعلى هو 4% إلى 5% لكل عقد من الزمن، وهو ضعف ما كان متوقعا أصلا. وحديثا أفادت نفس الوكالة إن ثقب طبقة الأوزون في عام 2008 م كان أقل منه في عام 2006 م لكن أكبر منه في عام 2007 م مشيرة إلى أن تآكل طبقة الأوزون في العام 2008 م بدأ "متأخرا بعض الشيء عن موعده في العام 2007 م[/FONT]**.**
**[FONT=&quot]ترجع قدرة الهالونات على إتلاف الأوزون إلى عدة عوامل، وبصفة خاصة إلى الكلوريد والبروميد. وقد وجد أن الهالون 1301 يملك قدرة على إتلاف الأوزون تفوق بمقدار"10" إلى "16" مرة قدرة الإتلاف التي تملكها (الكلوروفلوروكربونات) السائدة المستعمَلة في أجهزة التبريد، وبالرغم من أن الاستعمال العالمي للهالونات أقل بكثير من استعمال الكلوروفلوروكربونات، إلا أنه أكثر ضرراً على البيئة، حيث أنه يساهم بنسبة [/FONT]**20% **[FONT=&quot] في إتلاف طبقة الأوزون. ومن المعلوم أن انخفاض 1% في طبقة الأوزون يؤدي إلى زيادة كمية الأشعة فوق البنفسجية بنحو 2%، وتؤدي هذه الزيادة إلى إحداث أضرار بليغة لمن يتعرض لها من الإنسان والحيوان، حيث تتسبب في إحداث بعض أنواع السرطان، كسرطان الجلد، كما يمكن أن تؤدي إلى العمى والتشوهات الخلقية لمن يتعرض لها على المدى الزمني الطويل، ومن جهة أخرى، فإن الزيادة في مستويات هذه الأشعة تصاحبها آثار ضارة أخرى على بعض المحاصيل مثل الخضراوات وفول الصويا والقطن، ونظرا لخطورة الهالونات البيئية دعت كبريات منظمات حماية البيئة والأمم المتحدة إلى ضرورة سن تشريعات ملزمة لجميع دول العالم وبخاصة الدول الصناعية بتقليص إنتاج واستخدام تلك المواد تمهيدا للتوقف تماما عن إنتاجها، ومن أهم تلك المعاهدات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بروتوكول مونتريال[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] التي تم التوقيع عليه في عام 1987 والذي اشترط إيقاف إنتاج المواد المستنزفة لطبقة الأوزون، ومن أهمها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الهالونات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كربون تتراكلورايد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المثيل كلوروفورم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، و[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكلوروفلوروكربون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
لقد بينت الدراسات التي أجريت على الهالونات، أن إنتاج تلك المواد يبلغ فقط 2 % من مجمل إنتاج مواد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكلوروفلوركربون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، ونظرا لفعاليتها ونشاطها الكيميائي الكبير، فإنها مسئولة عن استنزاف 25% من أوزون الغلاف الجوي وبالتالي دمار تلك الطبقة الجوية الهامة والحيوية[/FONT]**.
**[FONT=&quot]وبناء على ما سبق ، فقد أصبح التخلص من أجهزة إطفاء الهالونات أحد القضايا البيئية التي تشغل العلماء والباحثين في الوقت الراهن، وقد أجريت تجارب موسعة لتحضير مواد جديدة تستخدم في إطفاء الحرائق تكون بدائل مناسبة لأجهزة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الإ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طفاء بالهالونات من اجل منع خطرها الداهم على الإنسان والبيئة وبالرغم من وجود بعض المواد البديلة، إلا أن فعاليتها في مكافحة الحرائق والتغلب على النيران، ما زالت مدار بحث واستقصاء، إذ يجب أن تكون فعالة و آمنة وغير سامة وأيضا صديقة للبيئة، ولا تتسبب بإحداث خلل في تركيب طبقة الأوزون التي أصبحت محط اهتمام البشر في الوقت الراهن.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ومن أمثلة المواد البديلة غير الضارة بطبقة الأوزون ([/FONT]**FM-200**[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]**FE - 13**[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT]* *(CEA - 614 **[FONT=&quot]وكلها مواد بديلة لها نفس كفاءة الهالون ولكن لا تضر بطبقة الأوزون[/FONT]**.*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you mr. Clean hart


----------



## محمد العطفي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكري وتقديري لكل المرور
فردا فردا لا استثني منهم احدا


----------



## nofal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

